

A new global visual language for the BBC's digital services - bensummers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2010/02/a_new_global_visual_language_f.html

======
andr
BBC has always inspired me with the amount of thought an effort that goes in
each redesign. See this document on a previous redesign they did, featuring
the patina effect on the home page:
<http://www.liamdelahunty.com/blog/media/theglasswall.pdf>

------
petercooper
Neville Brody did similar work for the Austrian broadcaster ORF in the 90s -
it's profiled in _The Graphic Language of Neville Brody 2_ \- but for their
actual onscreen identity. Very similar in scope though.

The book is great but I couldn't find much good about it online except this
before/after video that shows off how much Neville Brody dragged the channel
into the modern era: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWwLcCsVrmQ> \- the
"After" section starts at about 1:30. You see TV go from the cheesy 80s to the
slick 90s instantly!

------
pbhjpbhj
> _Our ambition is to be the best digital media brand in the world._

This is not their brief - their brief is to serve the UK public with
broadcasts that educate, entertain and inform (or something along those
lines). If they are incidentally the best digital media brand that's fine, if
they're spending a penny more to reach this pinnacle then they're _ultra
vires_.

Incidentally did anyone else think that the "new look and feel for the
embedded media player" was just what 4OD are using?

------
sp332
I wonder if the more gradual gradients will look even worse on cheap LCD
screens - the ones with only 6 bits of color?

~~~
frou_dh
Even the top-end MacBook Pros have 6bit screens, don't they?

~~~
sern
Yes. (at least mine from three years ago)

------
yannis
In summary - fashion colors and _big bold iconography_.

